# bald spots on wing joints



## twinsmom (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a pearl whiteface female who, when u look at her from the back can see two noticable bald spots on her wing joints. What can cause this? she doesnt over preen. She is about 3 months old. Thanks in adv.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's common to see this in "blondes". Lutinos and white faces show those spots more, just because you can see them better. Kind of like a blonde baby and a brunette baby...the blonde baby always looks more bald, even with the same amount of hair. She's probably molting, which is making it even more noticeable. If it gets any worse, that could indicate a problem, but if it stays the same, that's just how she is. =)


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Feathers don't grow *on* the wing joint, but the feathers surrounding it usually covers it up. It is normal for you to see the bald spots over the joints. 

My rescue bird has broken wings so she always holds her wings really low; the position she holds them makes it so that her wing joints are always exposed..it is normal.


----------

